# EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x Announcement Around the Corner? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 13, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/05/ef-200-400-f4l-is-1-4x-announcement-around-the-corner-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/05/ef-200-400-f4l-is-1-4x-announcement-around-the-corner-cr1/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Announcement in May?

</strong>Two people have contacted me saying that a Canon Rep has told them that the EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x will be officially announced in May, 2013. It could be as early as Tuesday, May 14, 2013. The other date could be the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/05/canon-press-event-may-31-2013-cr1/" target="_blank">previously mentioned May 31, 2013</a>. We’re also told limited quantity would be available within 3 weeks of the announcement.</p>
<p>This comes from brand new sources, so keep in mind it’s CR1.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Kufat (May 13, 2013)

Let's call this lens Sasquatch...it's off white, it's got a big foot, and while everybody's heard of it, very few have actually SEEN it.


----------



## RGF (May 13, 2013)

Yea, yea .. right around the corner. When was the last time I heard that - I think when some was trying to sell me a bridge


----------



## Click (May 13, 2013)

OK Let's start this again.


----------



## eml58 (May 13, 2013)

The Guys at Cathay Photo in Singapore are betting their right nut on the truth of this, and I have my Nut cutter ready in case it's another false alarm.

I do actually think that this time it's legit, but.......


----------



## 9VIII (May 13, 2013)

I just want to see the official specs on it. I don't care if they only release ten a month, it would be nice to fill in all the blanks about how it behaves.


----------



## EchoLocation (May 13, 2013)

announcement?
this thing was on a tour of photo shows around the world. I got an email hyping it being on display at either the HK or Shanghai camera show at least six months ago. I know they also had it on display at other camera shows in different countries as well.
At this point, the announcement means little besides just confirming weight, some random specs and price.
I'm sure someday it will be in the hands of actual consumers, but at this point it's basically a joke/Yeti.


----------



## Menace (May 13, 2013)

Kufat said:


> Let's call this lens Sasquatch...it's off white, it's got a big foot, and while everybody's heard of it, very few have actually SEEN it.



So true


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 13, 2013)

Canon have certainly created a lot of anticipation / Hype around this lens. I'm sure it's going to be in demand for a long time after it's final launch due to this. I'm just happy that it's a lens I'm not going to need. I can sit back and watch everyone else scrabbling to get a copy.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 13, 2013)

eml58 said:


> The Guys at Cathay Photo in Singapore are betting their right nut on the truth of this, and I have my Nut cutter ready in case it's another false alarm.
> 
> I do actually think that this time it's legit, but.......


Damn, I've lost my nut cutter ;D


----------



## Snaxalig (May 13, 2013)

I want it badly, but don't believe it until I actually see it  *cross my fingers*


----------



## Bengt Nyman (May 13, 2013)

The built in extender is good idea.
I would like to see it applied to top quality non-zoom primes, like for example a 100mm X2, a 200mm X2 and a 300mm X2. The optical priority should of course be on the prime with the extender producing better results than a 2X crop.


----------



## RGF (May 13, 2013)

Snaxalig said:


> I want it badly, but don't believe it until I actually see it  *cross my fingers*



finger, toes, legs, arms, 4 leaf clovers, ... Maybe it will come with a pony. Better yet, now that the Yen is over 100 to the USD, a price tag closer to $10,000 than $12,000


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 13, 2013)

RGF said:


> Snaxalig said:
> 
> 
> > I want it badly, but don't believe it until I actually see it  *cross my fingers*
> ...



So...not a pony, but a unicorn. Good luck with that...


----------



## RGF (May 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Snaxalig said:
> ...



having worked in marketing in US companies for nearly 30 years (both high tech and CPG) pricing is a real art/mystery. Never had the experience working with currency but it would have been an interesting experience


----------



## GuyF (May 13, 2013)

I've been using this lately to take pics of the Loch Ness Monster and can say for sure it will be announced this month.

Ideal lens for airshows too 

Now off to do do some headshots of Elvis in his UFO. Nice.


----------



## Kernuak (May 13, 2013)

Kufat said:


> Let's call this lens Sasquatch...it's off white, it's got a big foot, and while everybody's heard of it, very few have actually SEEN it.


I've seen it twice, does that make me special or a loon . It would be nice to see it announced, even if I can only dream about being able to afford it.


----------



## KyleSTL (May 13, 2013)

Kufat said:


> Let's call this lens Sasquatch...it's off white, it's got a big foot, and while everybody's heard of it, very few have actually SEEN it.


I'm thinking more along the lines of a Yeti (aka. Abominable Snowman). That's a big, white beast (and has left us out in the cold).


----------



## EchoLocation (May 14, 2013)

incredible if this is true. 
what are we going to talk about now?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 14, 2013)

EchoLocation said:


> incredible if this is true.
> what are we going to talk about now?



The 100-400. Again.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 16, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> EchoLocation said:
> 
> 
> > incredible if this is true.
> ...



Lol....how about the 12-24? 35 f1.4 II? 135 f2 II? Or even the 7DII?
Lots of fat to chew with that lot


----------

